# Building a Dream House



## Anastatius (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello All,

I am an expatriate (Singapore National) whom had been working in Indonesia from middle to senior management positions for the last nine (9) years in the mining industry. 
Married to an Indonesian in 2014, we plan on moving to Melbourne by 2018. In lieu to this, I am thinking of looking to procure land to build my family dream house. 

Any advise on the matter ?


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Go and look at the firb website (Google that name. ) there are very strict rules on foreigners buying in Australia and you need to get approval before you complete settlement. If you sign a contract make it subject to you being granted firb approval. Note there may be requirements on you building a house within a certain date of settlement if they do approve you


----------



## Anastatius (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks buddy ...


----------

